
Innovation is an Illusion - unfoldedorigami
http://www.scottberkun.com/blog/2012/innovation-is-an-illusion/
======
unfoldedorigami
My favorite thing to come out of this article is the quote by William Gibson,
"The future is already here — it’s just not very evenly distributed."

